# Hounds anyone??



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

Does anyone have hounds?Or has anyone here had experience in the past with hounds.I have a fondness for hounds myself since my granddad ran foxhounds years ago and my uncle had coonhounds while I was growing up.They have a really cool, generally nasty, disposition and lay around all day and run all night. 8) 
If youve never had a hound,your missing out.. :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've fostered a black and tan coonhound before. We get in quite a few coonhounds and other random hounds at the local shelter. That being said, I prefer the really big sight hounds. Always wanted an Irish wolfhound or a Scottish deerhound. Great big dogs but don't drool like other big dogs. I hear they are awesome to watch run or run a lure course.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

I know of an Irish Wolfhound.Hes a great home protection dog.Just have him lie down in front of the door and noone can get in.. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I **** hunted a bit when I was a kid. Some of my fondest memmories with my grandpa. 
I've also hunted behind a pair of Lurchers (sight hound cross). Spectacular is the only way I could describe that expierience!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

We had a family friend who bred some black & tan **** hounds. I love the long soft ears & that unique "bay". I think they are so elegant looking & athletic. As I recall, some of them did seem a little sharp tempered. I didn't realize this was in the breed. I really adore all the southern hounds!
I am familiar with the black & tan, blue tick, red bone & walker but I bet there are a bunch more.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not a fan of hounds, and will never have any desire to ever own one, but I did foster a dobie/hound mix a couple of years ago for a local rescue. If it weren't for the noises he could make, he could have very easily passed for a purebred dobie without cropped ears. He certainly was a character. he was extremely soft and handler sensitive, but very stubborn and sometimes difficult to train. It seemed to take him longer than the average dog to pick up on things, but once he got it, it was like he was genuinely proud of himself the way he would perform. :lol: 

My neighbors have a beagle that runs all over the neighborhood when she gets out. She doesn't come to my yard anymore though because the last time she did, Jak and Gypsy were out playing and she got tag teamed.  No injuries, but both of my dogs play very rough.


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

My nephew and I hunt rabbits behind his four Beagles. I'll try to get some pictures of that.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

I have had blueticks,black and tans and beagles.I really like the blk/tns.Beagles are cool if you dont mind being ignored..  Blueticks can have a really nasty disposition,especially when you try to wake them up after a hard nights hunting.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I ended up with a big black and tan **** hound in my yard(hunting season stray) and kept him until I could find a hunter to take him - too nice a dog to go in the pound here and obviously a hunting dog and the shelters here want every dog to be "unemployed". I was very tempted to keep him myself as he was such a big athletic dog and very nice to handle, but decided he was just too loud for my dogyard - a real carrying bay on him - which I like the sound of but the neighbours might not.... When I have been out training sled dogs I have had hounds "fall in" behind us and follow us back to the dog-truck and they just wait at the truck for a dish of water and wait to get loaded with the other dogs - obviously used to that part of the drill! Luckily the owner has usually showed up pretty soon as most of them are radio collared - or I would have a bunch of "long ears" in the yard. Alot of hounds I have seen have awesome athletic builds and I think they generally have great, tough feet. I have run a couple of alaskans that had a fair bit of hound in them and they were really nice sled dogs-LOTS of drive to get down the trail. I love the sound of hounds baying after something.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My grandad used to say the average **** hound will run 25+ miles on a night hunt. 
No idea how he figured that.
AD trainers eat yer hearts out!


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I have only trained one hunting hound, a Redbone Coonhound. He got 2nd place in a championship a few years back, but he actually just works every night during hunting season. I have witnessed a pack of B&T and a few Reds hunt, and I have got to say the southern girl in me loves the sound of a baying hound hunting!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I **** hunted when I was much younger. In fact I bought my first car with the money I made from trapping muskrats and shootin' ***** at night. I gave my old **** hound to a neighbor when I joined the military. Never hunted over hounds though except for the ****. Always used bird dogs. We currently have a "down south, sittin on the front porch bloodhound. Slobbery old thing. He can track a popcorn fart in a blizzard though.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> have got to say the southern girl in me loves the sound of a baying hound hunting!


Never been on a **** hunt but it is a lovely sound! 

Rural police down here often use bloodhound/redbone mixes that bay on the trail and bite at the end.


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

I had Forgage the Foxhound puppy over to stay for a while this summer as her 'puppy-walker' to help her learn her name and get socialised and out & about. 

She was incredible fun and very, very sociable and gentle-natured.

Years ago, my second dog was a deerhound - rescued from a puppy farm. She was a lovely dog: acted dim sometimes but was smart enough to open doors and pinch things on the quiet!

I got hunted by a pack of bloodhounds once and loved it! There is nothing like running with the pack in full cry behind you. The funny thing was, when they caught up with me, half tried to lick me to death and the other half just keeled over in the field and had a snooze!!!

I do love the hound approach to life. Having my first ever pastoral breed is like owning a totally different animal! I've had 2 Irish terriers (which are a bit lurcher-ish) and a deerhound before.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I keep a Bloodhound around....wouldn't be without one as far as trailing ability goes......


----------



## sasa kobasica (Oct 15, 2007)

David Frost said:


> ...He can track a popcorn fart in a blizzard though.


   

Good one!


----------



## Gretchen Edwards (Dec 1, 2007)

When I married my husband, he had two **** hounds (one walker and one red tick). I went with him a few times and was amazed with them and their abilities. I love love love the sound of a hound on a tree. Their hound smell, not so much. :lol:


----------



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

i have hunted and trained **** hounds since i can remember. when i was a kid i used to listen to my grandpa tell me about all the fun times he had. the more stories he told, the more i got into it.
he has never been able to walk into the timber with me to see the dogs tree because his knees are so bad but about 3 times a year while out hunting he will show up and just listen from the truck. now i have 3 **** hounds. they are a little hard headed but non the less great dogs and a pleasure to hunt behind.
here are a few pics of them at work.
Jeff S.


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

I had an American Foxhound as a pet for 13 years.
Sweet and gentle in nature. Crazy for food, not so easy to train in basic obeedience, but we managed. As long as he was on leash. Off? He never came, never found his way home. I had to wait for a call.
Apart from food craze, he was very easy to live with.
Pleasing me was not in his DNA though. 
But I had 13 years with him and he stuck it out w/o a hunt, bravely.
Also he was very sensitive.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I saw redbone pups for sale in the paper the other day, and almost forgot myself. I have always had a spot in my heart for coondogs. Most are more dog than anything I am training, or have trained for a long time.

I was on youtube, wandering about and there was a video with them bawling in the dark. Got a tear in my eye.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I too was brought up with the hounds, My gdad, dad and all his brothers had them all. 

Jay had Hank, English Red Tick, that you all have seen pictures of. Hank has gone on to work with Richmond County Police Dept. as their trackink dog which he is VERY good at.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Funny how the SAR people all seem to have Mals and GSD's. If I was ever in deep shit, the last ****ing creature on earth I want to depend on is some goofy ****ing Mal. Come find me with a **** dog.

Imagine the hours and hours they would save training a mal.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

There a lot of SAR folk that use floppy eared dogs. 

DFrost


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Funny how the SAR people all seem to have Mals and GSD's. If I was ever in deep shit, the last ****ing creature on earth I want to depend on is some goofy ****ing Mal. Come find me with a **** dog.
> 
> Imagine the hours and hours they would save training a mal.


Lots of SAR people successfully use floppy eared dogs for tracking or trailing. Although I've seen it attempted, coonhounds, bloodhounds and the like never seem to do well as off-leash air scenters, ESPECIALLY in disaster SAR.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't get it. So you are saying that they cannot work off leash ????


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm saying that, although I've seen some folks attempt to train them for it, they never seem to do well as off-leash air scenters in SAR. 

I have seen some coonhounds work great off-leash...when chasing raccoons!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where they retards or something ???


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Maybe they were retards. 

Maybe I'll try it and let you know how it goes. I certainly don't think I'm a retard, so that would clear things up for sure. Anybody want to send me a nice coonhound pup for free?  

I do know of one GSP in California that made a good USAR dog. I know of several others that couldn't be convinced to leave small game alone in order to hunt for humans instead. Perhaps those handlers were retards too though...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Funny how the SAR people all seem to have Mals and GSD's. If I was ever in deep shit, the last ****ing creature on earth I want to depend on is some goofy ****ing Mal. Come find me with a **** dog.
> 
> Imagine the hours and hours they would save training a mal.


I will always have a hound around for live find (trailing). Since Max (my bloodhound) was my first dog.....I have developed a deep love for this big drooling, crotchety, smelly breed. Keep thinking about a blue tick or redbone this time.....can't decide and I'll probably end up with another Bloodhound. 

My favorite part....is listening to people say how "sweet" they are.....YEAH RIGHT.....Max loves to work....but he DOES NOT love anyone but me, Doug and my daughter. 
Once the food reward is gone.....um....well.......I keep him away from people that think they want to hug him.....LOL

My Mal will find you only if you stuff your pockets with "dead stuff" Jeff....HA HA


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey Carol - have you ever seen anybody successfully train a coonhound for live find air scent work?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Konnie Hein said:


> Hey Carol - have you ever seen anybody successfully train a coonhound for live find air scent work?


Mmmmmm, I have seen people try and we usually ended up having them go on lead (new handlers and not real experienced in the hound department). 

I have seen two Bloods that were off lead trailers and one did kick ass work and one would "critter" and have to be zapped....I would like to train off lead trailers and be able to follow on horseback...

There is a way.....but what fun is it? Hanging onto that line behind a good hound is FUN STUFF.....\\/


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I've always wondered how a handler follows an off-lead trailing dog. How on earth do they keep up???

My one and only experience on a deployment following a bloodhound as a "flanker" wasn't what I would call fun. It was through a cornfield at a high rate of speed. I was wearing short sleeves. What can I say, I was new.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Konnie Hein said:


> It was through a cornfield at a high rate of speed. I was wearing short sleeves. What can I say, I was new.


Try being the handler and keeping the line from hanging up........  

I love watching people come to training in shorts and shortsleeves.....after what we call a "blood trail" (meaning the handler bleeds by the end....they change their clothes pretty quick.

I don't allow shorts (whatever shirt they want to wear is fine) but with the snakes.....nope....they either wear long pants and boots or they stay at base.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

As a wildlife biologist, I was smart enough to wear pants and boots, but hey, it was HOT! That was 10 years ago, and I haven't had the pleasure of following a hound on a real search since.

For USAR, nobody is allowed on our rubble unless they wear all the safety gear, so we don't run into that issue with newbies.

Now...back to hounds and retards...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Where is that guy that hunts prisoners with **** dogs ???


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Konnie Hein said:


> I've always wondered how a handler follows an off-lead trailing dog. How on earth do they keep up???


Isn't that why Bassets were bred? So big, slow humans could keep up with their hunting dogs? 

Does anyone use them for SAR?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Where is that guy that hunts prisoners with **** dogs ???


Yeah, I commend Terry for doing what he does and I am sure it is a blast. 

I like running my hound on lead....but I am a glutton for punishment too....LOL

Either way....hands down IMO, hounds are the way to go for mantrailing. (coming from me who is now training a GSD that is doing very well at tracking and trailing work)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Where is that guy that hunts prisoners with **** dogs ???



Oklahoma?

Terry Holstine?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes.he doesn't seem to have trouble with using them.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

It would be really interesting to hear the ins and outs of training those dogs.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> Isn't that why Bassets were bred? So big, slow humans could keep up with their hunting dogs?
> 
> Does anyone use them for SAR?


I'm sure somewhere you could find somebody using them for SAR.  Just like you can find folks who use cockers, poodles, or huskies, etc. etc. 

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should! :razz:


----------



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> I will always have a hound around for live find (trailing). Since Max (my bloodhound) was my first dog.....I have developed a deep love for this big drooling, crotchety, smelly breed. Keep thinking about a blue tick or redbone this time.....can't decide and I'll probably end up with another Bloodhound.
> 
> My favorite part....is listening to people say how "sweet" they are.....YEAH RIGHT.....Max loves to work....but he DOES NOT love anyone but me, Doug and my daughter.
> Once the food reward is gone.....um....well.......I keep him away from people that think they want to hug him.....LOL
> ...


carol

let me know when your ready for a bluetick puppy. my female will be comming into heat in the next month and will be breeding her to one of the best bred males in the bluetick field. you can have a pup to see how they work for sar. then you can comment back on this post letting everyone know on your opinions;-) .. just a warning if its dark be prepard to have them tree a few ***** along the way..lol


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff smith said:


> carol
> 
> let me know when your ready for a bluetick puppy. my female will be comming into heat in the next month and will be breeding her to one of the best bred males in the bluetick field. you can have a pup to see how they work for sar. then you can comment back on this post letting everyone know on your opinions;-) .. just a warning if its dark be prepard to have them tree a few ***** along the way..lol


=D> =D> =D> =D> 

I'll PM you.....:grin: :grin:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Me too! Me too!


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's my floppy eared dog Jake, a bloodhound.










I've had quite the time with him. When we first got him I thoguht REAL hard about sending him to someone who would be better capable to handle him then me. He was about 7 or 8 months old, had no real training or socialization, and was bored out of his mind. I talked to Carol on the phone several times about sending him to her, and in the in between time I started to fall in love with the big floppy eared doofus. I ended up just not being able to do it; I had to keep him.

Training with him has been very slow, but he will do anything for food. He gets pretty frustrated sometimes, because he's waiting; we're doing a little bit of shaping exercises and he can't figure out what I want; or when he's chasing the ball after I've thrown it and made him wait a minute. When this happens he starts barking, and it cracks me up. It's so hard for me to try to stay serious when he does this.

We've been doing a little bit of agility work, and he is very athletic. The only problem he has here is he wants to fly off the end of the dogwalk, and more than likely thats b/c of my handler error. There's nothing I can't get him to climb or jump over with a little bit of food.

Although I'm not involved in a SAR group, I've started training it with Jake just for fun. We've been playing the runaway game and he LOVES it. I have no doubt that if under the right hands he'd make an excellent SAR candidate.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Awwwww...he is a good lookin boy....I am glad things are going good with him.

I am partial to the reds..... 










Poor Max (this is when Jesea was a pup)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I hate you Jeff. I keep thinking I want just 1 **** dog. I keep telling myself no. Then you have to post pics.........**** it I hate you.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I hate you Jeff. I keep thinking I want just 1 **** dog. I keep telling myself no. Then you have to post pics.........**** it I hate you.


Ohhhh just get one.....you know you want to.....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah, right. First time it hits a hot trail, and starts sounding and I will be crying like a baby. I loved that sound as a kid.

I am going with the not enough time and space excuse. I need more room as it is.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha.. Sorry Jeff! Jake opens up chasing a kong, I could only imagine how he will be trailing.

Carol I'm glad you finally got to see him! Max is a beauty, looks like he was a pretty good chew toy too!


----------



## Jeff smith (Jan 28, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I hate you Jeff. I keep thinking I want just 1 **** dog. I keep telling myself no. Then you have to post pics.........**** it I hate you.


here you go Jeff 


(ps. this is not me getting all high pitched in this video. its a hunting buddy of mine. im behind the camra...lol)





theres that sound you have been dieing to hear..lol


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

There are several people who live within 1/2 mile of my house that have **** hounds, but they are the white ones with the brown/black patches, like in the 2nd and 3rd pics that Jeff S. posted. At least one old man breeds them as well as hunts with them. Last week, the neighbors that live behind me 'adopted' one of the wife's brother's bluetick hounds because her brother and his wife just had a baby and he said he wouldn't have time to hunt anymore. He's a gorgeous dog, and for now they have him in a pen in their back yard because they don't have it fenced yet, and every so often I can hear him barking (? It's not really a bark and not really a howl - a bay maybe? Is that what you call it?). Whatever it's called, it's a beautiful, soulful sound (never thought I'd ever say that about a dog's bark! :lol: ), and it sounds like he's miles away, even though he's practically in my back yard. One of the other neighbors has a beagle who sounds more like the dog in the last video that was posted above. The rest of us have the kinds of dogs whose barking makes you want to shoot at them because they're so loud and obnoxious! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I ended up with a Blue Tick about 19-years ago. She came with my house. :lol: Most of the time I loved listening to Belle talk. Something about that 'rrrooooooooooooo'. She was a very pretty and sweet girl, never worked just a pet. I know quite few people that run hounds, can't in Washington any more so some I know moved to other states. I know one lady that had a hound mix as her service dog, that idea didn't work wonderful.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

I admit, I'm from bum f*[email protected] nowhere, and my grandfather raised **** dogs. There's no bark that can even compare. Thanks for the video, made my day.


----------



## Leanne Robertson (Jan 9, 2009)

My grandad and my great granda used to breed greyhounds and lurchers but I dont own one myself. 
He used to show, race and hunt with them. He said they were very loyal and brilliant at their jobs. 

Leanne


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

This thread really takes me down memory lane.... (and I know it's an oldish thread before anyone starts on me)!

We had a bloodhound when I was a child, he certainly left his stamp on my memory, bloodhound = massive personality! Super independent, really clever, funny as hell, but serious after dark. He used to pretty much do his own thing, and as we had a fairly busy house, my mum used to love how he kept us in check :grin: feeding time - keep well out the way, or better still, out the house - same if he was tired after taking himself off for the day. I recall often being despatched, either myself or my brother to go find him after tea time ... he became a firm favourite with the local constabulary! Initially first few times they would call all shirty how they had our dog in the cage out back and to come and get him - to taking their time about phoning and he would be in the actual station by time I would get down to collect him, they became rather fond of him  Living in a small seaside town with lots of visitors in summer, he used to like to go and jump about with the little kids in the paddling pool  and at other times after dark, he would pin strangers to the spot - quiet as a mouse but would just roll those mad red eyes till they moved an inch - then he'd get more serious about stuff. He was a red, I would love another but there is no scope for them here really in the uk, plus the health issues and they don't really live that long. I could go on all night about him, just so many fun scenarios were had with him and a tremendous breed for young kids to learn a thing or two about dogs.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

I have barely any experience with hounds other then beagles, but my only experience with a Bloodhound was a scary one. I was looking at getting a Catahoula for Schutzhund 12 or so years ago now and the breeder had a Bloodhound out in a kennel, it was sooo cute and cuddly looking and without thinking I stuck my hand in to pet him, and nearly had it bitten They are faster then they look! 
The guy had him protection trained and I never even thought that would be possible they look so slow...

I work at a shelter and have 2 hounds there now, a Redtick bitch, she is sweet with me but hates other dogs and a gorgeous B&T Coonhound, named Cleatus. If my BF wasn't so deadset against it, I'd bring him home in a second. He is a doll..oh and that singing he does Are they normally quite clingy to their families?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Tracey Hughes said:


> I have barely any experience with hounds other then beagles, but my only experience with a Bloodhound was a scary one. I was looking at getting a Catahoula for Schutzhund 12 or so years ago now and the breeder had a Bloodhound out in a kennel, it was sooo cute and cuddly looking and without thinking I stuck my hand in to pet him, and nearly had it bitten They are faster then they look!
> The guy had him protection trained and I never even thought that would be possible they look so slow...
> 
> I work at a shelter and have 2 hounds there now, a Redtick bitch, she is sweet with me but hates other dogs and a gorgeous B&T Coonhound, named Cleatus. If my BF wasn't so deadset against it, I'd bring him home in a second. He is a doll..oh and that singing he does* Are they normally quite clingy to their families?*




I remember our dog wasn't what you would call clingy - way way too independant for that but.... a desire to be with the family on being left behind ....had obviously worked out a shortcut (and a fairly complex one) to catch them up when they had left by car a few miles down the road. Big Brains!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Tracey Hughes said:


> breeder had a Bloodhound out in a kennel, it was sooo cute and cuddly looking and without thinking I stuck my hand in to pet him, and nearly had it bitten They are faster then they look!
> The guy had him protection trained and I never even thought that would be possible they look so slow...
> 
> Are they normally quite clingy to their families?


Protection trained or not, they are not the mushy dogs they are portrayed to be. 
Not clingy, but they are loyal to their "pack".


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I bought my first car ('51 Chevy Deluxe) with the money I earned from hunting '**** and trapping muskrats. I had two hounds, one was a walker/something, the other was an old redbone. I hunted with a school chum who also had two dogs. We were farm boys, the dogs existed because they could hunt. Learned to roll cigarettes while we hunted (Bull Durham of course). I can still hear those hounds, in my sleep, when they treed.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I like hounds. I have heard that working offlead and teaching stuff like recall refind as the issue and I can't see following them with horses in most of our search areas where the vegetation is so thick. 

 If I wanted to work an onlead trailing dog I would probably go for one of the hounds. Their endurance and heat tolerance are phenomenal. 

But why did the good Lord give them SUCH ugly butt-holes? I would hate to have to be behind that for a good while.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Now that is funny:lol: Are Butt-Holes supposed to be attractive???? Unless of course your this lucky dog..
http://getbehindjesus.net/index.html:-k


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

try this link http://getbehindjesus.net/SpreadtheWord.html


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I like hounds. I have heard that working offlead and teaching stuff like recall refind as the issue and I can't see following them with horses in most of our search areas where the vegetation is so thick.
> 
> If I wanted to work an onlead trailing dog I would probably go for one of the hounds. Their endurance and heat tolerance are phenomenal.
> 
> But why did the good Lord give them SUCH ugly butt-holes? I would hate to have to be behind that for a good while.


LOL @Nancy!!

You would think with all the things people breed for, you think someone could make those buttholes a little more attractive


----------



## Tim Hick (Dec 27, 2009)

I have had hunting dogs all of my life. I used to **** hunt with hounds for years. I ran them with blue ticks, black and tans, redbones, and cur dogs. I used to run coyote with lurchers and stag hounds, as well as running them with july hounds and running walker hounds. Now I have moved on into terrier work, these little dogs will keep you on your feet thats for sure. Any **** hound breed make awesome family pets. But I would not own one for that purpose, I believe they were born to hunt and that s what love to do.

Tim


----------



## Michael Mallen (Dec 16, 2009)

Have had English Foxhounds for many years and still associate with a hunt mainly after Coyote and Fox on horseback. Still utilize the traditional English pack and subscribe to the MFHA.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Greg Long said:


> Does anyone have hounds?Or has anyone here had experience in the past with hounds.I have a fondness for hounds myself since my granddad ran foxhounds years ago and my uncle had coonhounds while I was growing up.They have a really cool, generally nasty, disposition and lay around all day and run all night. 8)
> If youve never had a hound,your missing out.. :wink:


Actually got to mess with a redbone for man tracking back in the day.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I have hunted hounds over the years mostly **** and beagles. Blueticks ,black and tans a Plott and a Catahoula. I can say there is nothing like run hounds on a cold Dec night when the sky is clear a meteor shower is happening. Every once in awhile someone will hunt through my place with a pack at night and i grab a drink and sit on the porch to listen.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Nancy,

When the going gets tough in MI, (and there is some TOUGH going here...) you switch to Mules. Forget the pu**y horses!

The Blue Tic around here are bred for '*****. This is the best month of the year for it! It'd be a waste of time working them on anything else. They are single minded machines. Mostly Plots for bear. We just bait/shoot Coyotes. Waste of good dogs running them. Those damn things are hell on the game birds. I shot 25 one year, trying to get seven that matched to make a coat. I'm still trying... I don't know if they have bred with the dogs or what, but; they are all different colors and shades around here.

You haven't lived until you walk in the dark woods, waiting for the dogs to strike. It's music to my ears... The people who do it are some of the salt of the earth too! It just don't get any better than that. I guided some National events, and the turn out from around the country made most other types of trials I've been to look anorexic. There's some serious hunters involved!

Biggest '**** we ever got was a 45 lb. boar (in Escanaba, MI) It looked like a friggin' bear cub! Darn near wupped 3 dogs after he was shot out of the tree. Max (Blue Tic) stopped him from wuppin' MY ass! That dog always had a place in my heart after that...

Ya, lots of great memories...


----------



## Tim Hick (Dec 27, 2009)

Tim,

In my state we can not bait anyhting. I used to gun hunt coyotes, but I do not have it in me just to sit for to long. That is why I used dog to run them. Plus I just like hunting with dogs. I have not used a gun in 6 years or better. My dogs run to catch. My terriers will make short work of a 30 pound **** with no use for a gun. I am not against the guys who want to hunt with guns, but as for me I will stick to my dogs. Running coyotes with hounds is by far not a waste of good dogs. Hell if they were any good you would have nothing to worry about, other than a few bites here and there. Most of the ones my dogs ran was dead before I could make it in to them. 

Tim


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Tim,

When trying to make a coat, the dogs are just too hard on the hide.

Here they are just pests and there are so many, they are devastating the rabbits and game birds. Minimal regs on hunting them. We are talking 50 at a time around the pile of dead hogs. Not the best situation to send the dogs into... Definitely tends to warm up your rifle barrel though! 6mm PPC ROCKS!

Forgot to mention the effect coyotes have on the pet fluffy dog and cat population. They love those little treats...

Have fun with your dogs Tim! It's all good.


----------



## Terry Holstine (Aug 5, 2008)

I just ran across this thread, seems there was a feller wanting to know if it is a good idea to use hounds off-lead to track men. The answer is , Hell Yes, I cant imagine using anything else. I ran the pack yesterday on an unknown training track and they never cease to amaze me. They ran the track for two miles then picked their heads up and turned into the wind. As it turned out they cut off the last 3/4 mi. by winding the decoy at about 3/8 mi. I thought they had lost their minds when all of them suddenly shut up and took off with their noses in the air, they bayed in an old pile of bo-jacks that a farmer had stacked to burn. The decoy had buried himself down in the brush-pile and had covered up with sticks and leaves. For tracking men who are running and evading these hounds have no peers.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Terry Holstine said:


> I just ran across this thread, seems there was a feller wanting to know if it is a good idea to use hounds off-lead to track men. The answer is , Hell Yes, I cant imagine using anything else. I ran the pack yesterday on an unknown training track and they never cease to amaze me. They ran the track for two miles then picked their heads up and turned into the wind. As it turned out they cut off the last 3/4 mi. by winding the decoy at about 3/8 mi. I thought they had lost their minds when all of them suddenly shut up and took off with their noses in the air, they bayed in an old pile of bo-jacks that a farmer had stacked to burn. The decoy had buried himself down in the brush-pile and had covered up with sticks and leaves. For tracking men who are running and evading these hounds have no peers.


You SUCK.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------

